# ein String nach vorgegebenen Zeichen teilen



## Sanya_sp (20. Jun 2007)

Wie kann ich effizient ein String nach einem vorgegebenen Zeichen zB. ","
String ist lang, deswegen über bzw. mit Fkt. toCharArray() wird es lange und viel Energie, meiner Meinung nach, 'nem Handy kosten.
Bedanke mich für jeden Vorschlag im voraus


----------



## The_S (21. Jun 2007)

hm, so arg viel Möglichkeiten gibts da nicht. Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre


```
Vector words = new Vector();
		for (int i = 0, last = 0;;) {
			i = text.indexOf(',', last);
			if (i != -1) {
				words.addElement(text.substring(last, i));
				last = i + 1;
			}
			else {
				break;
			}
		}
```


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Jun 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm, so arg viel Möglichkeiten gibts da nicht. Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre



ist meiner Meinung auch die beste Möglichkeit, weil es fällt weit weniger zusätzlicher Speicher an, der bei Handys doch argh begrenzt ist


----------



## sanya_sp (22. Jun 2007)

danke sehr, allein hätte ich das wohl nie rausbekommen


----------

